# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  EMPRESA  DE FABRICANTE  DE BOLSAS, MANGAS IMPRESAS  A 8 COLORES

## corporacion.padilla@gmail.com

*Láminas para Envasado Automático*
Laminas para Envasado Automático de productos lácteos y menestras. Para el envasado automático de los diferentes productos por lo general se utilizan láminas en polietileno de baja densidad, BOPP y polipropileno.
contactenos al:  leo@bolsitexs.pe
saludos
leo padillaTemas similares: fabricante, distribuidor y exportador de embalaje en polipropileno ARBERJA VERDE - SEMILLA AMERICANA - BOLSAS DE 1 KG. TABLAS DE COLORES PARA UVAS ROJAS Y VERDES FABRICACION DE MANGAS, LAMINAS, MANTAS Y BOLSAS DE POLIETILENO, BOLSAS PARA CONGELADOS SIN IMPRESION E IMPRESAS HASTA 08 COLORES, ETIQUETAS AUTOADHESIVAS (STICKERS) IMPRESOS HASTA 08 COLORES Riego de caña de azucar con caudal discontinuo, mangas y compuertas

----------

